# UK income / spanish tax return ?



## chon (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello
I am resident in Spain but receive an income from a part time job in Scotland. The job is taxed at source in the UK. 

Do I need to fill in a Spanish tax return even though I am not earning any money here ?

thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chon said:


> Hello
> I am resident in Spain but receive an income from a part time job in Scotland. The job is taxed at source in the UK.
> 
> Do I need to fill in a Spanish tax return even though I am not earning any money here ?
> ...




Yes 
Simply put, if you are a permanent Spanish resident then you should be declaring your income here in Spain

Its a good idea to put a tax return in anyway, even if it is a nil return. Only costs about €60 with a gestoria


----------



## chon (Nov 6, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes
> Simply put, if you are a permanent Spanish resident then you should be declaring your income here in Spain
> 
> Its a good idea to put a tax return in anyway, even if it is a nil return. Only costs about €60 with a gestoria


Thankyou....i'll get to it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chon said:


> Thankyou....i'll get to it.


One thing though, you wont get double taxed ... theres a tax agreement between UK & Spain


----------



## chon (Nov 6, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> One thing though, you wont get double taxed ... theres a tax agreement between UK & Spain


we'll see ; )

do you know of any reliable Gestors in Mallorca ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chon said:


> we'll see ; )
> 
> do you know of any reliable Gestors in Mallorca ?


Oh, I'm afraid not. I can see Mallorca from here on a clear day, but regrettably not the gestoria's office.

Go by local recommendation, I would


----------



## chon (Nov 6, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Oh, I'm afraid not. I can see Mallorca from here on a clear day, but regrettably not the gestoria's office.
> 
> Go by local recommendation, I would


thanks for all the info stravinsky. i'll wave when there's no cloud cover.
best


----------

